# Extended Archery



## SidVicious

I just wanted some clarification on dates for the extended hunt. I see that if I have a general elk archery tag, I can hunt the Wasatch extended unit from August 15 - December 15. Is this correct? You can hunt elk all the way from August through December as long as it is in the extended unit and you have taken the ethics course?


----------



## PaleHorse1

Sounds correct to me, but only on the wasatch front extended. The other extended units you can not hunt until Sept 12 I believe.


----------



## phorisc

You are right. Remember that millcreek canyon closes around november... "The gate 4 miles east of the fee station is open from July 1st through November 1st, and is closed to motorized vehicles during the winter season."

Depending on snow levels and stuff keep an eye on the avalanche warnings etc. Hunting in the snow will definitely make it harder to hunt. So try to get it done before nov-dec if you can.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Does the Wasatch Front remain "Spike Only" during the extended? Or does it convert to "Any Bull" once the extended begins?


----------



## 3arabians

The Wasatch front remains any bull. You may be thinking about the Wasatch LE unit which is spike only and not part of the extended


----------



## Archin

Sept 15 - dec 15 for uintah basin? Anyone tried the basin before?


----------



## snw_brdr10

3arabians said:


> The Wasatch front remains any bull. You may be thinking about the Wasatch LE unit which is spike only and not part of the extended


According to the guidebook map, the Wasatch Front (South of I-80) is also in the Wasatch LE boundary. It is also a Spike Only Unit. So does south of I-80 remain Spike Only?


----------



## 3arabians

Looking at the maps Im not seeing that they overlap at all. I just looked at it quickly while at lunch though so I could be wrong. It doesnt make any sense to me that any portion of the wasatch LE unit would be included in the extended archery though. Sounds like an enforcement nightmare for the DWR.


----------



## phorisc

Elk (either sex )
If you have a general archery elk permit and haven't taken an elk by the end of the general-season hunt-and you complete the required archery ethics course-you may hunt in the extended archery areas during the seasons listed below.

Extended archery area	Season dates
Uintah Basin	Sept. 12-Dec. 15, 2015
Wasatch Front	Aug. 15-Dec. 15, 2015

Extended archery elk
hunts
If you haven't taken an elk by the time your
archery hunt ends, you may continue hunting
in the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended
archery elk areas during the extended
archery seasons. You may use archery equipment
to take one of the following animals:
•One elk-either any bull or antlerless-
within the Wasatch Front extended
archery area from Aug. 15-Dec. 15
•One elk-either any bull or antlerless-within
the Uintah Basin extended
archery area from Sept. 12-Dec. 15
To hunt any of the extended archery areas,
you must complete the Division's Archery
Ethics Course and carry your archery ethics


----------



## alpinebowman

3arabians,
Until this year the wasatch LE area included the front extended area south out I-80 and did cause some issues last year where they changed it to spike only the first 3 weeks of the hunt kind of unbeknowest to the hunting community. They ended up changing back to as it was previously where you can kill any elk in the extended area from day one or the archery hunt do to the lack of knowledge of the rule change to avoid the inevitable threat of violations. If you now look at the wasatch LE elk unit map it no longer includes the extended archery area.


----------



## 3arabians

alpinebowman said:


> 3arabians,
> Until this year the wasatch LE area included the front extended area south out I-80 and did cause some issues last year where they changed it to spike only the first 3 weeks of the hunt kind of unbeknowest to the hunting community. They ended up changing back to as it was previously where you can kill any elk in the extended area from day one or the archery hunt do to the lack of knowledge of the rule change to avoid the inevitable threat of violations. If you now look at the wasatch LE elk unit map it no longer includes the extended archery area.


Ok yup. Thats what I was seeing looking at this years map then. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## alpinebowman

No problem. I know I was caught off guard last year and I am a front nut. Glad they cleared it up by just adding that area to the any bull unit across the road.


----------

